# reliable and cheap international movers



## retep (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Everyone, I just joined as this seems to be the right place to ask various questions about emigrating.

I need some advice on finding a reliable and cheap international mover, Germany - America. Does anyone have any tips?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

For coming the other way US to Spain we used Bekins don't know if they work the other way too.


----------



## retep (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Baldilocks (BTW, just love your name  ) - shall look into it.


----------

